# Brown discharge instead of period?



## Dani402

...what is this? Yesterday I thought my period was starting so I put in a tampon. It would have been right on time. Usually my period is VERY heavy, but throughout the entire course of the day I couldn't have even filled one tampon (usually I need SEVERAL per day most of the week of AF).

Today I realized that it's not really blood...it's more of a brown discharge/cm. Reminds me that last month my period was a lot lighter than normal, and I didn't experience so much cramping (usually I have to take at least one day off due to AF cramps). Also I'm not having cramps now, like I normally would. I did have HORRIBLE moody/pms on Friday (day before discharge started)...then very next day thought I saw blood, so it made TONS of sense...but now I realize it's not really AF.

...what's the deal? I keep googling it, but that's not helping 'cause it keeps coming up with perimenopause, and I'm only 26 (27 later this month)...

HELP??? Last week I took several HPTs hoping to get an early BFP, but all I got were BFNs... :-\


----------



## PinkPeony

Eep!! I know - that perimenopause is the scariest word to come across on a google spree. 

Try taking another test - it's pretty common not to get a bfp till after you miss af. Is the spotting decreasing? Could also be that u ov'd late and your having IB... Anyway it's all speculation at this point... :test:


----------



## Dani402

PinkPeony said:


> Eep!! I know - that perimenopause is the scariest word to come across on a google spree.
> 
> Try taking another test - it's pretty common not to get a bfp till after you miss af. Is the spotting decreasing? Could also be that u ov'd late and your having IB... Anyway it's all speculation at this point... :test:

Thank you! I'll test in am with FMU if no period has arrived...was able to DTD tonight with hubby after shower, and nothing... Spotting/discharge HAS decreased since yesterday -- first tampon was about 1/4 "full," it barely made marks on the second tampon, and then I stopped using tampons and nothing in undies. ...is that good? 

...still curious why last period was so light. I also started jogging again (haven't in quite a few months) this week, so...perhaps that has something to do with jiggling old blood out, or...? Just don't wanna be disappointed with another BFN, ya' know? :-\


----------



## Dani402

P.S. Love your doggie pic!!! Looks like ours :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks!! That's my Lucy.:cloud9:

I get spotting all the time before af and it usually increases till it's full flow. But that's just me. If it's not increasing maybe it's a good sign. I hate seeing bfn's too ... Could be worth waiting a couple days bc if it's IB it'll be to soon.

Either way GL!! :dust:


----------



## mimi1979

This actually happened to me last cycle! It was very weird and so different from my usual period. Like you, I had brown discharge. Sometimes it would get very heavy with (TMI warning) brown clots. I just assumed that I would eventually get my normal flow, but I never did! When I contacted my dr. about it, he had me come in for a blood pregnancy test. Of course, it was a :bfn:, but he wanted to be sure. I asked him if my period was like that because I didn't ovulate that cycle. He said that it was possible that my follicles weren't working properly, but to wait and see what happens this cycle. I am 6dpo and plan to test next week. Hopefully, I will get a :bfp:. If not, I'm hoping I will get a normal flow. Otherwise, my Dr. will have me come in for a FSH test (follicle stimulating hormone). 

I hope this helps. Please don't panic...I'm sure it has nothing to do with menopause. Worse comes to worse, please call your Dr. to be sure. Best of luck to you and lots of :dust:


----------



## honeycheeks

I used to get such brown discharge and no other symptoms like cramps or whatever which i normally associate with AF. It turned out that this happened when I had anovulatory cycles and i was later diagnosed with PCOS.


----------



## Dani402

Thank you ladies! Last cycle (looking at calendar) I had spotting a couple of days before my period showed up... So here we go again. Maybe it's "normal" for me and I just didn't realize it before cuz I wasn't keeping track or ttc. I'll definitely call my dr if AF doesn't show soon. Just took a test... Probably shouldn't have... Just a bfn. Again. But no AF... Sigh. Also bbs not as tender ad they were last week. Have no idea what to make of all this. Scary. :-(


----------



## Dani402

...now that I'm at work I can feel AF coming on...don't know if that means my luteal phase ended when I started with the spotting/brown, or...? UGH. At least I know this cycle is starting...CD1. Here we go. ;-)


----------



## PinkPeony

Fortunately you can count first day of full flow as CD1. Sorry you got a BFN but at least you know everything's back to normal. Good luck with this cycle. x


----------



## SamanthaKKM

Sorry AF is coming. I usually always start with brown first.


----------



## Dani402

Ugh. Yeah AF is definitely here in full force. No light month this time around! Lol but yes, Pink, you're right; I'd rather know everything is back to normal. Now here's to hoping for a BFP in June! Vday baby would be too cute!


----------



## Hopeful H

Hi Dani402. Sorry to jump on your thread but I'm experiencing thr same things as you were. I know you say you weren't pregnant but is that the case (looking at your signature!). I always get pinkish spotting the night before af and then heavy flow but just had brown discharge instead. I can't have ovulated later then normal as I used opks so it can't be implantation. This is just so weird for me!


----------



## LifeAsWeKnoIt

Hi Hopeful..Did you test yet? I came across this thread and had the same problem. My last AF was on the 30th and it was just all brown discharge. It lasted a day and a half. It wasn't even enough to fill a panty liner. I tested once I stopped and it was :bfn: If it's implantation bleeding it would be 13DPO I think. Unless I implanted late..? Ovulation off perhaps? My appointment is on the 13th. I know it's only 2 more days but I am just worried sick as to what it is. Since then I have had mild lower abdominal cramps, backaches, exhaustion and bloating (weight gain?). I know it's been a while since anyone has posted under this thread...would like to hear your updates!!


----------



## LifeAsWeKnoIt

Hopeful H said:


> Hi Dani402. Sorry to jump on your thread but I'm experiencing thr same things as you were. I know you say you weren't pregnant but is that the case (looking at your signature!). I always get pinkish spotting the night before af and then heavy flow but just had brown discharge instead. I can't have ovulated later then normal as I used opks so it can't be implantation. This is just so weird for me!

My goodness, I must be tired...I just saw your signatures with your BFP on the 23rd, the day after your last post here. CONGRATS!!! That is so exciting! This gave me a lot of hope!!!


----------

